# Sex and some more sex



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.normschriever.com/blog/how-many-times-americans-have-sex-per-year-and-other-interesting-facts-about-sex

Many of us with SA probably only have sex like once or twice a month. It's kinda sad that most 50 year olds have sex more often.

"Here's the in-and-out of the Kinsey Institute's report on frequency of bumping uglies: (In America) 18-29 year olds have sex an average of 112 times per year, 30-39 year olds an average of 86 times per year, and 40-49 year olds an average of 69 times per year, bringing the national average to around 85 times per year."

"How does that measure up against the rest of the world? In contrast, the Greeks have sex an average of 164 times a year, and the Brazilians, 145 times per year. Sadly, like math and science test scores, America has fallen behind, again."


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Fame is my only mother-****ing Option .


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think most people can't sympathize with this study though..


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought you were talking about this site...


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

jeanny said:


> I thought you were talking about this site...


That's understandable, because most of us are up to our eyes in it


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Fame is my only mother-****ing Option .


lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

One hundred and Twelve .....

Having a girlfriend is cheating though .

Try one hundred and twelve night stands . I'm up for the challenge .


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Having a girlfriend is cheating though .


are you really a transvestite lesbian?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

inna sense said:


> are you really a transvestite lesbian?


Deutsche Maedeln sind sooo lecker mann . Ich will Europa in zwei oder drei Jahre wieder besuchen . Holland .. Deutschland .. Frankreich . Bier und sex und rock and roll .


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

foreplay lasts longer than actual bumping of the uglies.

sometimes on Thursdays because the Big Bang theory is on


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Once or twice a month? Holy ****, who's getting so lucky?

Zero times a year.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, people have sex so little?

When I have a girlfriend it's waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy more often.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't believe those numbers at all.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> I don't believe those numbers at all.


This. How is anyone sure this is actually accurate? Not everyone discusses their sex lives to the world you know.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Deutsche Maedeln sind sooo lecker mann . Ich will Europa in zwei oder drei Jahre wieder besuchen . Holland .. Deutschland .. Frankreich . Bier und sex und rock and roll .


if you spoke to me like that in real life id feel very uncomfortable...i was never like that...so acting like that around me would make me think youre bulling/making fun of/tormenting/not/not/not accepting/not mimicking/not like me



should i Post the pic?

what are you talking about?

mimic (1997)

no

why not?

boring

boring

now?

use the Word...

what comes to mind?

anger

war!

Ist das war?

Ja, das ist wahr!

Borg

Box!

get bi

he around?

call him!

"Ist die würde des menschens unantastbar?"

"resistance is few teil"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dats sum reel ish yo!


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else chuckled at '69 times a year'? 
No?
Just me? 
Alright then..


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

IllmaticJJ said:


> Many of us with SA probably only have sex like once or twice a month. never


Corrected


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Numbers are skewed by trying to combine the numbers of those in relationships with those who are single. The average heterosexual person who is single is not having sex that often like society would like us to believe.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wow..


IllmaticJJ said:


> Many of us with SA probably only have sex like once or twice a month. It's kinda sad that most 50 year olds have sex more often.


More like once or twice every 2 months for me. :cry


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

IllmaticJJ said:


> Many of us with SA probably only have sex like once or twice a month.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow..
> 
> More like once or twice every 2 months for me. :cry


LDRs are too brutal for me to consider. I give you and your bf props for putting up with it.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

ToeSnails said:


>


Agreed, 9986 days and counting.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

minimized said:


> Once or twice a month? Holy ****, who's getting so lucky?
> 
> Zero times a year.


:agree


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm confused, how much sex I have depends on the girlfriend, I had a girlfriend I used to have sex with twice a day with at minimum and 5-10 on days off work, that's not including the oral etc, I had a girlfriend with a much lower sex drive, we did it at least once a day, now I have no girlfriend, hence zero sex, I can't imagine someone thinking once every 3 days is high unless they are single


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow..
> 
> More like once or twice every 2 months for me. :cry


Is that why you're a fap wizard lol, I thought you were in a relationship.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Schmosby said:


> Is that why you're a fap wizard lol, I thought you were in a relationship.


Long distance


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

lol once or twice a month. You poor people.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Long distance


Ohhhhhh that's a shame, can't either of you relocate?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Schmosby said:


> Ohhhhhh that's a shame, can't either of you relocate?


Not until after I graduate. I'm in school full-time and if he moved here, we'd both need to be working full-time in order to afford living in my area.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Not until after I graduate. I'm in school full-time and if he moved here, we'd both need to be working full-time in order to afford living in my area.


Ah evil money getting in the way of the good stuff as always, well at least he isn't in another country


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Schmosby said:


> Ah evil money getting in the way of the good stuff as always, well at least he isn't in another country


Yeah. And that's true.


----------



## optical (Apr 22, 2016)

:|


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree no choice but suicide.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Two-year-old thread, peeps.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow someone with less than 50 posts necroed an old thread, I'm shocked lmao.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

First sentence was the ultimate bait.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

IllmaticJJ said:


> Many of us with SA probably only have sex like once or twice a month. It's kinda sad that most 50 year olds have sex more often.


Nice joke brah.

My dog gets laid more than half of people here.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Nice joke brah.
> 
> My dog gets laid more than half of people here.


Yeah it's pretty sweet.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

DorianYates said:


> Yeah it's pretty sweet.


Just like nobody knows i'm actually a Martian cyborg from the 26th century.

Oh wait...

Gosh dangit!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Schmosby said:


> I'm confused, how much sex I have depends on the girlfriend, I had a girlfriend I used to have sex with twice a day with at minimum and 5-10 on days off work, that's not including the oral etc, I had a girlfriend with a much lower sex drive, we did it at least once a day, now I have no girlfriend, hence zero sex, I can't imagine someone thinking once every 3 days is high unless they are single


How long were you with these girls? Frequent sex is common in a new relationship but after a few years, 2-4 times a week is the norm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

I was having sex up to 5 times a day - but it was really high risk sex with strangers. I got scared of catching HIV so I stopped.
Sex isn't that hard to come by honestly. I'm a complete spazz and I can get anoynmous hook ups.
What makes me sad is that I can never seem to get meaningful relationships. Nobody wants to be comitted anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3677 said:


> I was having sex up to 5 times a day


:O

Damn, bro...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3677 said:


> I was having sex up to 5 times a day - but it was really high risk sex with strangers. I got scared of catching HIV so I stopped.
> Sex isn't that hard to come by honestly. I'm a complete spazz and I can get anoynmous hook ups.
> What makes me sad is that I can never seem to get meaningful relationships. Nobody wants to be comitted anymore.


I think you said in another thread you hooked up with guys though? It's easier to get casual sex with men.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you said in another thread you hooked up with guys though? It's easier to get casual sex with men.


Yes, it was with men - and yes this is true. Heh. I sometimes forget how prude women can be.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

3677 said:


> Yes, it was with men - and yes this is true. Heh. I sometimes forget how prude women can be.


That's natural selection tho. Can't be wasting those eggs on inferior men.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> That's natural selection tho. Can't be wasting those eggs on inferior men.


There's that but I do think some women would care less if they didn't have to protect their reputation as well.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's that but I do think some women would care less if they didn't have to protect their reputation as well.


and the fact that men can't possibly get pregnant. Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> and the fact that men can't possibly get pregnant. Lol


Well yeah really there's tons of reasons. Mechanical differences also, men are almost guaranteed an orgasm for instance.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Sex, the most important element at all. XD


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's that but I do think some women would care less if they didn't have to protect their reputation as well.


Yeah sl*t shaming is a part of it. Birth control also helped women be less picky towards who they sleep with as 60 years ago most were virgins by age 19 and they got married younger. Along with the culture that premarital sex was wrong.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well yeah really there's tons of reasons. Mechanical differences also, men are almost guaranteed an orgasm for instance.


lol. I think 95% of the time I've ever whipped it... I've finished lol. us men are more straightforward when it comes to orgasms thank god lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lol. I think 95% of the time I've ever whipped it... I've finished lol. us men are more straightforward when it comes to orgasms thank god lol


I can't imagine not being able to orgasm from solo, but I think some women struggle with that. Sex is different though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

3677 said:


> Yes, it was with men - and yes this is true. Heh. I sometimes forget how prude women can be.





McFly said:


> That's natural selection tho. Can't be wasting those eggs on inferior men.


Nah, you're a fool if you think women aren't ****ing around constantly as well. It's just that only a very small percentage of guys get to see that side of them.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't imagine not being able to orgasm from solo, but I think some women struggle with that. Sex is different though.


the main difference is the feedback loop. your brain tells you the exact way, touch,feel,pressure etc... the way you want to be stimulated. then your brain responds .".OmG this I exactly what I wanted! now do it this way!"

no .matter how well you communicate, another person cannot actually complete this feedback loop thats internal to you....and as a result this why you can get better orgasm by solo.

I think for me, a big discovery was keeping the PC muscle relaxed throughout as much as possible. that was like almost opening. Pandora's box of last in longer and more intensity. Not sure how PC muscle goes for women tho. interesting topic IMO tho.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Nah, you're a fool if you think women aren't ****ing around constantly as well.


Agreed. Women get horny too and have one night stands.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I have sex all the time.

With

My

Hand.


----------

